# Chattanooga Retriever Club 5/16-18/14...



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

...is open for entry on Entry Express.

Keith Griffith
Event Secretary


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

closes tonight
..one dog short for the Derby right now...

k g


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Updates please when anyone gets them. Especially on any anticipated delays in the start of the Qual and/or the Am.


Dog no. 2 in the Qual and dog no. 1 in the Am and driving up from Atlanta Regards,

Jason


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any derby placements?


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

bjoiner said:


> Any derby placements?


I know Dan Hurst took 1st and 2nd.

Luke took 1st Maggie toile 2nd


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Any results from the open?


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Open placements:
1st Kayla -Charlie Moody
2nd Moon -Al Arthur
3rd Schmitty - Charlie Moody
4th Keeper - Jamie Woodson
RJ Jack- Moody
Jams - Tuck-Moody and Lucy- Tommy Parrish

Qual
1st Robert Elias and Coal
2nd Danny Luttrell and Ringo
3rd Kyle Broussard and Pink
4th don't remember - going off memory here
RJ Lisa Styles and Ace
Don't remember the Jams. 

Great weekend at the refuge and a nice trial hosted by CRC! Thanks to all who made this happen this weekend.
-Trudie Kuka


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone have the AM results?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Chattanooga results posted on EE...


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations Clint on Moon's FC!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

K G said:


> Chattanooga results posted on EE...


Is it true KG was seen wakeboarding in Chickamauga Lake Saturday behind a bass boat?


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Robbie Coleman said:


> Does anyone have the AM results?


I know Bobby Smith got 1st and 2nd with Joy and Shade. Jamie Woodson 4th with Keeper. 

Joy is 30 months old and qualified for national am!

Jamie also got 4th in the open with Keeper!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Way to go Bobby!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bobby, on an outstanding weekend!

Rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Clint, on Moon's FC, handled by Al Arthur.

Rita


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

That would be a good way to have planted that out-to-sea water blind, Bill!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to the winners dan hurst, charlie moody, robert elias and wow bobby smith! great work everyone that placed too!!!! thanks judges!


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Great work Charlie and Bobby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

